# Transfering qualifications to canada



## sian22040 (Jul 7, 2009)

hi all,
I am currently thinking about moving to canada with my boyfriend. He has loads of experience plumbing and has family out there so there shouldnt be a problem for us moving out there. However I have recently qualified as a teacher and as such hold a higher second class honors degree which I aquired over three years. All the websites that I have looked at state that a four year degree is required to teach in most of the canadian provinces. Therefore I would like to know if anyone knows whether my qualifications are acceptable or if not what can I do either before I leave to gain the extra qualifications or if I moved there first what I could do over there to gain the extra qualifications and how long it would take. 
thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sian22040 said:


> hi all,
> I am currently thinking about moving to canada with my boyfriend. He has loads of experience plumbing and has family out there so there shouldnt be a problem for us moving out there. However I have recently qualified as a teacher and as such hold a higher second class honors degree which I aquired over three years. All the websites that I have looked at state that a four year degree is required to teach in most of the canadian provinces. Therefore I would like to know if anyone knows whether my qualifications are acceptable or if not what can I do either before I leave to gain the extra qualifications or if I moved there first what I could do over there to gain the extra qualifications and how long it would take.
> thanks


I hate to burst your bubble but your boyfriend's plumbing experience and having family here will not necessarily get you easy access to Canada. It is a difficult country to get into and has serious controls on who gets in. When you say plumbing experience do you mean he is a time served plumber journeyman? If so he will require to get Canadian certification before he's allowed to work here. Having some family here may give him more points but depending on the relationship and his age they may not be able to sponsor him.
Canada has a surplus of teachers and finding a position is a time-consuming process. What are you qualified to teach? Most Canadian teachers also require a B.Ed degree in addition to their degree. Each Province has differing regulations. Teaching is not on the *LIST* of 38 occupations most desired by Canada. Plumbers *are* on the list and assuming all else in order your boyfriend could apply and be here as a PR within 9-12 months.
If you have any more questions please write back.


----------

